# Briggs & Stratton Diahtsu Diesel problems



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am working on a Vermer stump grinder with a briggs and straton diahtsu diesel 3 cyl turbo. 34 hp.. 

It has 800 hrs and lost 2 turbos in the last 12 hrs... I called the briggs dealer to get some specs for oil psi. This engine has an orfice in the turbo supply line and it is factory. The place i got the turbo from said both turbos went down due to lack of oil psi.. B.S. The turbo has oil coming out of the drain line the orginal before I took it off and the new one also.. Any body had any problems???????? New turbo is $1200. no warranty on the last one due to lack of oil according to the dealer.. It has 12 hrs and 4 days on it...... HELP


----------



## fishercat (Aug 11, 2010)

*id love to help but........*

W


DHIBBS75 said:


> I am working on a Vermer stump grinder with a briggs and straton diahtsu diesel 3 cyl turbo. 34 hp..
> 
> It has 800 hrs and lost 2 turbos in the last 12 hrs... I called the briggs dealer to get some specs for oil psi. This engine has an orfice in the turbo supply line and it is factory. The place i got the turbo from said both turbos went down due to lack of oil psi.. B.S. The turbo has oil coming out of the drain line the orginal before I took it off and the new one also.. Any body had any problems???????? New turbo is $1200. no warranty on the last one due to lack of oil according to the dealer.. It has 12 hrs and 4 days on it...... HELP



With Daisy staring at me like that,I just can't concentrate.

Actually,sounds like you need to call Briggs and get a Rep involved or see if there is a certified daihatsu service center in your area.your Guy sounds useless as tits on a bull.

There should be a factory spec for oil feed psi to the turbo.that should immediately rule out any neglegence on your part.

You may want to contact your state's AG's office to get them involved.they already may be a pending case if its a common problem.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 11, 2010)

Our old stump grinder (Vermeer 352) had a Diahatsu Briggs and Stratton diesel engine. It was a POS. We broke the crankshaft on it. Dealer said it was because the engine was out of alignment, which I think was a pile of #### considering the clutch system. I think we went through two engines while I used the machine, and heard about a couple of others before I started using it. 

In my most humble opinion, those Diahatsu diesel engines are crap.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 11, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> Our old stump grinder (Vermeer 352) had a Diahatsu Briggs and Stratton diesel engine. It was a POS. We broke the crankshaft on it. Dealer said it was because the engine was out of alignment, which I think was a pile of #### considering the clutch system. I think we went through two engines while I used the machine, and heard about a couple of others before I started using it.
> 
> In my most humble opinion, those Diahatsu diesel engines are crap.



You may have a bad oil pump that happened to someone I know , Or you may have bad injection pump possibly washing a cylinder with diesel which in turn will wash the turbo ...The turbo going may be from a bad reman.. check the injection pump as well


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive got good oil psi at the head its just the line going to the turbo has an orfice in it factory but the turbo is getting oil....


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 11, 2010)

new factory turbo. 45 psi at turbo line
looking for a used one


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 11, 2010)

DHIBBS75 said:


> Ive got good oil psi at the head its just the line going to the turbo has an orfice in it factory but the turbo is getting oil....



Just cause you have oil in there doesn't mean its moving correctly , you may still have a thinning issue , you obviously have a problem and the turbo only gets fed one way and they only go bad cause of lack of pressure and or bad bearings ..


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 11, 2010)

yep 5 minutes min idle


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Aug 27, 2010)

put the 3 rd turbo on with a new oil line and bango fitting at the cyl head. the orginal had a screen in it. dirty but not plugged. put new line that is not orficed and a banjo fitting with no screen. if the oil filter is doing its job no screen is needed and turbo is getting full oil psi and not orficed oil.... put a gauge on the turbo and has 40 psi hot full throttle should last longer than 800 hrs. dealer said usually only last from 700-800 hrs. then turbo goes down. usually due to screen plugging.... No more screen....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 28, 2010)

DHIBBS75 said:


> put the 3 rd turbo on with a new oil line and bango fitting at the cyl head. the orginal had a screen in it. dirty but not plugged. put new line that is not orficed and a banjo fitting with no screen. if the oil filter is doing its job no screen is needed and turbo is getting full oil psi and not orficed oil.... put a gauge on the turbo and has 40 psi hot full throttle should last longer than 800 hrs. dealer said usually only last from 700-800 hrs. then turbo goes down. usually due to screen plugging.... No more screen....



Wow the dealer said that they last 800 hrs. than thats it amazing how they know how big of a POS that they sell that they know when you'll be looking for a new one ....


----------



## DHIBBS75 (May 31, 2015)

Now we are looking for a new engine. Anybody got any info on where to find one. I haven't been able to find any...Mine is in need of complete rebuild for the third time. 2 cranks later... Has more blowby than compression...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 1, 2015)

Are you looking for another Briggs/Dihatusu or something else? We had a Lombardini in our old Bandit grinder and the engine ran well, even though the grinder was designed poorly.


----------



## boobot (Sep 24, 2015)

I was looking at Simplicity Legacy XL lawn mowers and found that they also used the B&S 3 cylinder diesel but they also offered a Kawasaki Liquid-Cooled V-Twin. Its' described as having 745cc 27 gross hp,note no Kawasaki part number. 
I looked on the Kawasaki web site and found the engine may be an FD750D (2 bbl carb) or the FD791D-DFI (FUEL INJECTION). Both have horizontal crankshafts and weigh 122 Lbs, the diesel weighs 159 Lbs . If you dig in the Simplicity website you might be able to figure out how difficult a engine swap might be or use the Kohler engine Simplicity uses in the same tractor. PS , The Kawasaki site is great, it provides all mechanical dimensions. boobot.


----------



## photospherix (Oct 12, 2016)

I had very similar troubles with a Sag Saber Tooth Tiger that took out the second Turbo in 30 minutes. I had oil flow and pressure  I chose to repower. In my application the Briggs 35hp Air cooled engine fit in with a little bit of modification. It is now a gasser not a diesel, but hey it lives to mow another day.

On a side note. I have a "running" Complete DM950dt with 2 shot turbos that is available for sale if anyone needs it.


----------

